

Lend wings to Rails development with Hermes (A shell development framework) - Wildfalcon
http://blog.new-bamboo.co.uk/2012/11/05/lend-wings-to-rails-development-with-hermes

======
klochner
Honest question - why would you use Tmux for local sessions?

I always thought the advantage of programs like Screen and TMux were that you
could persist remote sessions over bad connections, or from different
terminals (e.g., going home from the office and keeping the session alive).

For purely local sessions, I don't see an advantage over iterm + vim. That
also seems to be the conclusion on StackOverflow [0]:

    
    
        [0] http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10015575/tmux-vs-iterm2-split-panes
    

[edit] - thanks for the feedback guys, I'll give it a try

~~~
claudioortolina
Hi,

Claudio (one of the developers) here.

The motivation is that you can interact with the content of the panes both
with shortcuts and programmatically, as an example I can link you this video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JXwS7z6Dqic)

The other advantage is that if for any reason iTerm crashes or is closed by
mistake, you can resume your session.

~~~
niclupien
ie: for all those times I press ctrl-q accidently instead of ctrl-1

~~~
claudioortolina
I'm with you there.

------
CameraGuy
Cool!

